# Amano Shrimp



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

Starting to get the hang of aquarium photography, it's not so easy, but I liked how the Amano shrimp came out. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/somebachs/9987135855/


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like that picture, awesome shot!


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Someone should try selectively breeding amano shrimp to bring out the orange green and blues in them. I think they would make for a great conversational piece, as well a nice nano tank mate and colorful algae cleaner, 

Awesome shot btw, it really brings out the contrast in these shrimp and the beauty and simplicity of an underdog shrimp


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

i like the picture. those speckles really stand out which is very interesting to me.


----------



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

I used a flash which brought out the speckles a lot. Once the kids are through college and I have some money to spend, I'm going to invest in some external flashes. I have become independently wealthy I'm going to invest in some external flash guns. loveflying's GBR light and dark thread is making me really want those.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome photo!





Subtletanks91 said:


> Someone should try selectively breeding amano shrimp to bring out the orange green and blues in them. I think they would make for a great conversational piece, as well a nice nano tank mate and colorful algae cleaner,
> 
> Awesome shot btw, it really brings out the contrast in these shrimp and the beauty and simplicity of an underdog shrimp



we are still having trouble just breeding them. only a hand full of people bred them.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

It's because of the water type requirements, but if anyone could breed them they should selective breed them.


----------

